# Open Fire not heating radiators



## callaghanj (7 Feb 2009)

My neigbour has started using an open fire this year but is finding that it heats the hot water tank but not the radiators. It's a two storey house with 12 rads. The back boiler does not have a pump.

Any ideas how to rectify the problem.Thanks


----------



## Caveat (7 Feb 2009)

callaghanj said:


> Any ideas how to rectify the problem



I know very little about this stuff but I'm pretty sure you've stated the problem yourself:



> The back boiler does not have a pump.


----------



## mathepac (8 Feb 2009)

Thats unlikely to be the problem - in a 2-storey house the upstairs rads should heat up without the need for a circulation pump if the rads are switched on..

I suspect it may be too many rads or a plumbing problem that directs all the hot water to the hot-water tank.


----------



## Padraigb (8 Feb 2009)

An open fire generally does not generate enough heat to supply radiators, certainly not as many as 12. It is common enough to link a back boiler with the domestic hot water supply but not with the heating system.

Changing the arrangement would involve plumbing work, perhaps major work, depending on how things are organised in the house. And the results would almost certainly disappoint.


----------



## DavyJones (8 Feb 2009)

I agree with the lads, the back boiler is only sized to heat the cylinder.
A new higher output back boiler would need to be fitted and depending on pipe work in hot press, connection to rad system may be possible.


----------



## karltimber (8 Feb 2009)

Hi,
I have a back boiler and it heats about 8 rads just fine.
It doesn't heat them like oil but keeps the rooms warm.
One note : It helps a lot to have the water hot already - trurn off oil - light fire.

I do and you prob need a pump. Hot water will rise and prob go to your tank first off.
A pump is needed to pull -not push - pull the cold water from all the rads to the back boiler.
See where the pipes coming from the bb are - and see if there is a power supply.
The pump goes on the water inlet pipe -cold and the auto-thermostat wraps around the hot outlet pipe. no need to switch the pump yourself.
any good plumber - depending on access - will fit one in a day.
get a grunfos pump - best there is.

k


----------



## W200 (8 Feb 2009)

Check the system carefully for a TWO WAY VALVE . If this valve is fitted in the system it directs hot water through the rads OR through the cylinder or a combination of both. It may presently be set to circulate through cylinder only.It is usually a copper or silver coloured valve with a red handle and will be positioned close to the immersion.


----------

